# battery relocation pics ?



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

any one put there battery in the boot with a proper battery tray in a R32 GTR ? 

if so can they post some pics or tell me how they done it please or if there is a link to it some were ?


i have been having a good look in my boot and it seems the best idea would be to weld the tray down as there is a twin skin section on the left side of the boot were i want to put the battery .

was originally thinking of bolting it down but that looks to involve bolting through the chassis.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ill take a pcx of mine for you later


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Righto in true digicam fashion the batteries are flat
I have drawn this for you
Its a tray with all four sides folded, the rear face is folded as shown on this drg, so as to grab the bottom of the battery lip.
The front part is flat and shorter, then there is another part that bolts onto the front of the tray , which holds the other side of the battery lip...
Does that make sence ?
The tray is welded to the floor between the rear shocks.

Im sure you will get the idea


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

lol , some real pics would have been nice .

basically weld it down like i was thinking then glenn


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been looking into this too Jay:

Browser Warning

Makes for a good read and food for thought, plus i found this which i thought could be time saving and not badly priced rather than gathering all the bits together.

DB-Power

Hope that helps mate.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ive already started the instalation with one of these trays Battery Tray & Clamp 13"x7" For Lorry, Car, Boat etc. on eBay, also, Kit Car Parts, Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 23-May-09 18:44:13 BST)

already got a 0 awg wire running from the front to the back with a large connector block at the front designed for high current Air Ministry Bakelite connector Block AM 5C/483 NOS on eBay, also, Aircraft Parts, Aircraft Aviation, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 14-May-09 18:33:28 BST)

ive modified it too as each of those 3 connections are not joined to each other so i changed it to join .

going to be putting the battery in the left side of the boot as long as my 5m of 0 awg reachies lol :nervous::nervous: close.

and my new battery for the boot is 12V 80AH 700AMPS EXIDE JAGUAR CAR BATTERY on eBay, also Other Security Electrical, Security Electrical, Car Accessories, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 01-Jun-09 11:26:32 BST)

so just waiting for the father inlaw to weld the tray in place as ive never welded before and still need to make a bracket for the connector block to stand up with .


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you're interested I'm part-way through fitting a very similar battery to mine. Mines going into the spare wheel well at the trailing edge of the boot. The difficultly I found was the petrol tank under the boot floor. Really restricts where you can drill through to secure the battery. I'm using the stock clamp to hold the battery in place with a marine battery box:










This is the junction box I'll be using (rated to 300A so should be OK):










Using this stuff around the cable to protect it on the external parts on the car:










One of these to form a decent water proof (ish) seal in the hole in the boot:










Rain stopped play last night so I've not tested my handy-work but fingers crossed when I get time to wire in the under bonnet stuff it'll all work out!

Forgot to add will be replacing the fusible link with a 'normal' fuse which will sit in one of these:










Also am using one of these at the (new) battery end to provide some form of safety in the event of short circuit:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i'll get a few pics of mine later .
decided to weld the tray in though instead of bolting for the reasons like you just pointed out of lack of suitable drilling locations.

my wires wont looks as smart as that at the engine side of connection though but it does the job


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

have a look here for the bits and bobs you need

Vehicle Wiring Products Ltd. Suppliers of auto electrical parts.

I have a Varley RedTop 15 mounted behind the passenger seat


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

how different is your boot to a R34? Can you not do the same set up as a R34 and buy the battery tray and frame from someone breaking one? 

Sorry, i have never looked in a 32/33 boot so no idea how different!



P.s- whats the reason you all want to move the battery to the rear anyway? weight balance or something?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

that was my main reason.... and because my battery is too small to fit in the standard tray.

so, thats my reason for it being on the floor in pretty much the centre of the car


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

good guess then !

Not trying to teach you all how to suck eggs here..... 


Anyway, do you all realise the battery amps need to be matched to the amps of your alternator (or at least they should be)

if the battery is to small, it can flattern to quick and the alternator can work over time trying to keep it charged (depends on weather the car is a track car or a every day drive) 

Worse tho, if the battery is to big, the alternator will be trying to hard to charge it and can result in damage to the alternator. 

Also if there mis matched, your car will be slower as the alternator is putting the engine under load. Bit like when you press the aircon button and the engine changes revs/sound!

This is something i learnt of an old room mate while working for an alternator company. Was the most common fault for damaged alternators, along with people jump starting cars with the engine running!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

some pics
excuse the mess lol










































and this last one with the connector block i modified so all 3 connections was joined and can easily allow more connections to be put on








just waiting for my negative wire to come in the post


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nowt wrong with that mate. Good to see you used grommets etc. However i think i would of mounted the battery behind your amp it the space to give more boot room. 

But, i need my boot space! I guess your space may be a better place to cancel out a bit of the weight of the driver?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> The tray is welded to the floor between the rear shocks.


!!!


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

THIS IS IN A R34 fits olso other cars


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> nowt wrong with that mate. Good to see you used grommets etc. However i think i would of mounted the battery behind your amp it the space to give more boot room.
> 
> But, i need my boot space! I guess your space may be a better place to cancel out a bit of the weight of the driver?


thats the main reason for the balance of the weight and i also put it so that the terminals was facing the side panel of the car so that the wires dont get bashed about and so that all space even right next to the battery can be used .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> !!!


lol i wanted it on that side glenn based on putting the weight on the opposite corner to the driver


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

seagull said:


> THIS IS IN A R34 fits olso other cars


do all R34's have that large black panel ? or is that some extra to do with your battery as i havent seen in an R34 boot lol


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

it is standard


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Ideally I'd have mounted mine between the rear dampers:










However the strut-brace (much as in the above pic) would stop this. If you could get a gel battery or similar that was OK to mount on it's side you'd be OK but what with the box and the boot overhang getting the battery in (never mind out) wasn't going to happen.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Jay, thats pretty much how I did mine too. Pics in my gallery thread.

TT


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Jay, thats pretty much how I did mine too. Pics in my gallery thread.
> 
> TT


just seemed better putting it there when thinking about it especially as the car is front heavy even though it still has the alloy front wings and bonnet


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

few finished pics beside the sub not wired in yet.


























desided to keep the carpet for now as it looks more tidy


----------

